# Beehive/Gallatin range snowpack???



## BozonePaddler (Sep 15, 2004)

:?: I was wondering if anyone has been up in beehive or anywhere else in the vicinity over the last week, and what the conditions and coverage are like. I went to bigsky for halloween and it was absolutely awesome conditions for this time of year. I also rode the fingers up at bridger today and the coverage is more than a month ahead of normal. Montana is going off!
ben


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

That's great to hear, wish I was there with ya. Do a run down Hidden for me if it's filled in enough. I can't report on conditions up near Big Sky, but I'm sure you've heard about the climbers killed in that avalanche on the Sphinx last weekend. Definitely a reminder that it doesn't take a lot of snow to cause some havoc, especially if your having some freeze-thaw cycles going on. Be safe and have fun!


----------

